# sais



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

I've always found the sai to be an interesting weapon... but I'm not really sure how exactly they're used... stabbing? trapping? both?  when you do a sai kata, what exactly are you doing with the weapons?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 20, 2003)

It can be used as an impact weapon. Like an escrima stick. It can be thrusted. The handle can also be used to stike with. You can hook with the forks. When doing the kata's you are going over basic self defense techniques.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 20, 2003)

In our Sai kata, we have whipping strikes, punches, blocks, hooks, stabs .


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

I always liked the sai!


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 3, 2003)

the saï was a simple farm instrument which the peasants turned to their advantage once they were forbidden to carry weapons. Usually, the saïs are used in pairs. A third saï was hidden in the obi (belt) and was used to replace one saï that was thrown at the charging enemy. If the throw was successful, the fight could be over all at once. If not, the distraction could be just enough to get close to stab with the saï or to counter an attack and win the battle.

Originally, the saï was made out of 2 separate parts: the stem and the curved prongs. These 2 parts were then pounded together in a process similar to that used by swordsmiths. Around late 19th century, another method was used. A finished saï would serve to create a saï shaped cavity in the ground. Molten iron was poured into this shape, producing a perfect twin of the first saï when the iron had hardened. Rough edges were removed and afterwards the saï was polished. 


The stem of the saï should cover the complete forearm, to guarantee full protection when countering an attack. The butt of the handle can have various shapes ans can be used in the same way as a bullet.

Another version of the saï, called jutte or jitte was a weapons used by the Japanese police. It is smaller than the saï and has only one prong.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 3, 2003)

Since you brought up jutte, I thought I'd share some info 
As mentioned the jutte was used by the feudal era police forces, but also by the samurai. Jutte means ten hands and were often used for catching swords as well as to trap fingers for throwing and for pain compliance holds. And of course theres the obvious application of stabbing and striking.

KG


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 3, 2003)

The Sai were not a farming tool. This is what I have been told. They were used just like the Jutte but for the okinawa police
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4379
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1603
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6017


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks Arnisador. I knew there where some old post on the sai.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2003)

We've had some interesting discussions of it but I don't think it's fully settled! I don't believe it was a farm instrument but I am not sure where I think it came from.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2003)

from what i heard it was, but then again i could be wrong.  im not sure anyone will ever know.   it is a cool weapon though...very versitile.


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 6, 2003)

Techniques I have studied with the sai involve blocking, smashing and thrusting. They are bone breakers by nature.

As for the jutte, it's more of a batton with a prong. You wouldn't stop a full swing by a katana with it that's for sure. The prongs of the sai have a more practical application against other weapons.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 7, 2003)

I've seen an interesting technique from a kobudo practitioner.  A sword is blocked via some type of cross-block with the sai.  One sai is somehow flipped over, so that the prongs firmly lock the blade in place, and both are held in one hand.  With his now free hand, he reaches behind his back for a _third_ sai to impale the sword wielder.

This was in an old _Journal of Asian Martial Arts_ issue.  The group discussed in the article stated that a set of sai was not a pair, but three sai, since they also practiced throwing the weapon, usually at an opponent's foot, pinning them to the ground.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 7, 2003)

I have heard about samurai swords that could cut through octagon shape musket barrell. If this is true, I am sure no sai would be able to catch the blade of a sword. One book I have talks about cutting through 7 bodies stacked up on top of each other in one blow.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 7, 2003)

It's impossible to tell from photographs, but I'm willing to bet that it wasn't a rigid, or stiff, block.  I'd imagine there would be some give, so that the sai would absorb the blow.

Also, the accounts of swords cutting through barrels don't really give a good comparison of steel quality between the sword and the barrel.  Furthermore, both the tests with the barrel and the bodies were in static, ideal test conditions.

To be fair, the technique demonstrated was also done in ideal conditions, as techniques demonstrated in magazines usually are.

Cthulhu


----------



## gojukylie (Oct 19, 2003)

Just recently I have been using my Sais using a foundation of Goju techniques. I have come up with a few sequences of movements that were at the beginning, quite good fun. I then started working with my brother and before I knew it I discovered something very interesting.

Using this small pre-arranged sequence with the Sais against a bo, I soon found that the same thing empty handed became really clever defence combinations. I started to use my hands in combo's and even timing that I hadn't experienced much before. We mucked around for a while and the benifits soom became quite obvious. Very cool Stuff. Give it a go.


----------

